# Renta declaration



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We were informed today at the local taxation office, when making the annual declaration, that had we no taxable income in Spain, because we are foreign residents we would not be required to make the annual declaration.

Food for thought, seems that within the last year the rules have changed, or we misunderstood. Makes no difference to us though, I have to declare my O.A.P: which is not taxed in the U.K.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We were informed today at the local taxation office, when making the annual declaration, that had we no taxable income in Spain, because we are foreign residents we would not be required to make the annual declaration.
> 
> Food for thought, seems that within the last year the rules have changed, or we misunderstood. Makes no difference to us though, I have to declare my O.A.P: which is not taxed in the U.K.


insist that you do a return - even if it's a zero return

when the new healthcare rules came in, one requirement was that you had to have been submitting tax returns - a lot had been told that they didn't have to & it has messed things up a bit for them - who knows what the future holds & what yo might need to show a tax return for in the future?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Holy headache, Batman! 
I'll say it again: the 50€ I spend to meet with my gestora are the best 50€ I spend all year.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> insist that you do a return - even if it's a zero return
> 
> when the new healthcare rules came in, one requirement was that you had to have been submitting tax returns - a lot had been told that they didn't have to & it has messed things up a bit for them - who knows what the future holds & what yo might need to show a tax return for in the future?


You are missing the point, *apparently there has been a recent change in the law/regulations,* the staff in the Tax office pointed this out to us, those foreigners that do not have income no longer have to file a return. I do not know if you can now insist on a nil return.

We have untaxed income, O.A.P., so we file a return.

Glad you have found a Gestor, my experience with Gestors are that they either give us the wrong information, or rip us of.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Surely there would have been some publicity about this? Surely every one has income from UK that is subject to tax.What about interest on UK savings. How does this relate to the assets declaration?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I've often wanted to know: when these firms obtain tax refunds going back years, from the UK, do the clients use it to pay back all the tax they should have paid while living in Spain for years?
If they've sold their UK property while resident here, but not making declarations, do they pay back all the capital gains ta they should have paid at the time?
See Costa Blanca News, southern edition, for a salutary tale!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Surely there would have been some publicity about this? Surely every one has income from UK that is subject to tax.What about interest on UK savings. How does this relate to the assets declaration?


No, I don't have any UK income.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

No pension, savings etc?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Too young for a pension. Even when I had money in the UK it was always non-interest earning. I don't agree with unearned income.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*tax*

A very unusual view! So if your aged aunt left you a fortune in her will, would you accept it?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Surely every one has income from UK that is subject to tax.


It's not all retired Brits here you know......some of us run Spanish businesses.

In my case, I left Britain in 2005, sold up everything and banks accounts were closed. No ties, no family there.....it was game over!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*uk assets*



XTreme said:


> It's not all retired Brits here you know......some of us run Spanish businesses.
> 
> In my case, I left Britain in 2005, sold up everything and banks accounts were closed. No ties, no family there.....it was game over!


I would be rather nervous about keeping everything in Spain!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Just got rid of an interest in a U.K. property, two down one to go.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

extranjero said:


> I would be rather nervous about keeping everything in Spain!


Why? I don't forsee there'll ever be a time that the Government or the Banksters come for 60% of my bike....










......or 60% of my horses!



















And they most definitely _wouldn't_ want 60% of my psychopathic burro!










All good here!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

XTreme said:


> And they most definitely _wouldn't_ want 60% of my psychopathic burro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard it was of *ALL* ASSets. ¡Cuidado!


----------

